
Golang, GraphQL and Vue.js Demo App - zohararad
https://github.com/zohararad/bee-gorm-graphql
======
zohararad
The application uses Beego framework, with Gorm instead of Beego's ORM, which
I hope people will find useful.

It also demos how to integrate a GraphQL Golang backend with a Vue.js + Vuex
frontend.

Hope people will find this useful.

